# Protein: Before Or After?



## FearlessFreep (Aug 16, 2006)

I've been taking this Protein drink (a powder of soy or rice protein mixed into a glass of water with a packet of EmergenC for flavor).   I usually have one before my workout classes, but I'm curious of it's best to have it before class or after class when the muscle is rebuilding?

Any thoughts on the best timing of protein along with hard workouts?


----------



## John Brewer (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe this will help. http://www.apexfitness.com/html/nutrition/articles/protein_reqs/

Salute


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 16, 2006)

Simple answer is both actually.  You should be using a Whey protein though for maximum benifit, but Soy isn't bad either.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Aug 16, 2006)

As you are using it; after.  But you need a steady supply of it (and , well, everything else...) throughout the day.  Just the basics of nutrition (esp sports nutrition) there.

Soy has health benefits.  I prefer whey but I have disctinctly different purposes and persuits than you.  Also, try to include some complex carbs with the drink, post exercise.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 16, 2006)

I have always done it after my workouts.
Terry


----------



## searcher (Aug 28, 2006)

I drink 3 shakes per day and it is working out very well.   My body fat is going down and the lean muscle mass is going up.   The only suggestion I would make is to switch over to whey in place of soy.   You might want to look into Muscletech and ICS.   They are both very, very good.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2006)

I take GNC Muscle Mass Triple XXX, it does the job for me at least.
Terry


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Aug 31, 2006)

Those are expensive.


----------

